# Really Black and Really White



## kiran (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, 

I am making product image of a black object on white background. Either I am getting a beautiful seamless white background and the object is completely, overexposed, or I have a rich black color of the product and the background is absolutely grey and dull. Please help me find a way to combine black and white to get a beautiful picture. I am looking forward to hearing from you. 

kiran


----------



## kundalini (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi kiran.  Welcome to TPF.



Check out *this tutorial* from Zack Arias.

He is obviously using human models, but the fundamentals are sound. Just scale it up or down for your needs.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

The trick for getting a white background to photograph as white (without overexposing the whole shot) is that you need to put more light on the background without putting as much light onto the subject.


----------



## kiran (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you sooooooo much!


----------

